# Kaplan Review Course



## steve1997 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have recently passed the vertical portion of the SE exam and am not feeling comfortable with the Lateral exam and I am looking for a good review course. Has anyone taken the 2 day Kaplan review course? The fee seems more resonable than the School of PE. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## steve1997 (Nov 13, 2012)

No input? Anyone?


----------



## Chosen One (Nov 14, 2012)

Some on this forum will say it's a waste of $500 or so, but i found it helpful. The material specific sections are okay, just not very in depth. Tim Mays does the lateral forces review and the bridge section and I found both to be very good. The best part about this course is you can watch the reviews as many times as you want. I went back and watched some several times and is a good break from marathoning through problems.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 19, 2012)

We took it at my office. Tim Mays and the Masonry information were great. Bridge information was outstanding as well. The other course work was kind of a lecture on very narrow pointed topics that only seemed to focus on building afternoon style questions. Havent reviewed the lateral yet, but if you are weak with bridge topics, it helps


----------



## nikeded (Jan 8, 2013)

I am selling the "SEAW Structural Engineering Refresher Course Notes CD 2011" on ebay if anyone is interested for $100 ($155 online through SEAW). I used the notes on the CD to help me pass the SE April 2012.

/&gt;http://www.ebay.com/itm/160952526723?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

